# Postez vos plus beaux monstres



## ergu (24 Juin 2012)

Vos plus belles photo ?
Non.
Autoportrait ?
Non plus.
J'ai hésité avec les animaux en posture décalée, mais bon...

Alors un nouveau fil - règles habituelles : 800x800 max, 150 Ko max, pas plus d'un monstre par jour.







Celui-là, c'est Bart - Il officiait dans les campus américain à la fin des années soixante.
Il a mangé 12 jeunes filles, toutes blondes et potelées, avant d'être appréhendé par la police et enfermé dans une prison aussi secrète que souterraine ou, paraît-il, il aurait noué une idylle avec le dernier descendant de l'extra-terrestre de Roswell.


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Juin 2012)

Damned, ce monstre est indescriptible...  :afraid:






Ha, si, il serait mieux dans Autoportrait
​


----------



## ergu (30 Novembre 2012)

*Introducing...
Lucy
The new babby-sitter of your kids*


----------



## Romuald (30 Novembre 2012)

Le plus horrible est quand même M4 - silver


----------



## ergu (1 Décembre 2012)

Ouaip.
Faudrait que je leur donne des noms - j'aime bien "Madame de." (celle en quatre photos)



Mais...
Mais...
Mais il y a donc des gens pour passer par ici ????
Hé hé, hé.


----------



## ergu (1 Décembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Ouaip.
> Faudrait que je leur donne des noms - j'aime bien "Madame de." (celle en quatre photos)



Du coup, une variation sur elle.


----------



## aCLR (11 Janvier 2013)

Le sport c'est ma passion


----------



## brunnno (26 Septembre 2017)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## brunnno (26 Septembre 2017)

juste avant le coup de boule...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2020)

Dommage de ne plus voir les photos


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2020)

:baille:


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2020)

Je vais chercher


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juillet 2020)

*( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## sifoto (12 Juillet 2020)

Un vrai monstre mais il est tout petit


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2020)

sifoto a dit:


> Un vrai monstre mais il est tout petit



Une vision a 360 Degrés


----------



## litobar71 (13 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juillet 2020)

Dans le prolongement de la photo ci-dessus de litobar71, un petit souvenir de la même exposition, soit *Un T-Rex à Paris*, qui marquait l'étape parisienne de *Trix*, une femelle T-Rex originaire du Montana, mais résidant désormais aux Pays-Bas, et qui était alors en tournée internationale. 






*( Click to zoom.  )*
​


----------



## sifoto (13 Juillet 2020)

Un autre petit monstre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Juillet 2020)

Un monstre un peu plus gros


----------



## sifoto (13 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Un monstre un peu plus gros



Un mangeur de petits monstres !!!


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2020)




----------



## sifoto (14 Juillet 2020)

Dans ma série des petits monstres, voici un micro-monstre (bébé de 1mm) en fait trop mignon


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Juillet 2020)

Déjà posté il y a un moment dans un autre sujet, mais c'est la bête idéale à mettre ici


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2020)




----------



## sifoto (15 Juillet 2020)

Un autre petit monstre, il nettoie ses beaux yeux vert avec soin afin de ne pas manquer ses prochaines proies !


----------



## sifoto (18 Juillet 2020)

Plus de monstres ? Pour relancer  
Un Gerastos granulosus, trilobite du Dévonien


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Juillet 2020)

Moi je le trouve plutôt joli Alien...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juillet 2020)

elle est floue, mais c'est qu'il bougé beaucoup


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juillet 2020)

post #24 @Jura39 est-ce la ferme aux crocro ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> post #24 @Jura39 est-ce la ferme aux crocro ?


Oui c'est bien cela


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Juillet 2020)

Faudra que j'y retourne


----------



## Sly54 (19 Juillet 2020)

L'abeille, mal polie, vous tire la langue


----------



## litobar71 (19 Juillet 2020)

si vous le croisez non empaillé il vous fera un effet monstre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Juillet 2020)

Lui, il ne risque pas de vous faire du mal


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Juillet 2020)

J'ai retrouvé ses cousins dans une vielle série de photo


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Août 2020)




----------



## litobar71 (5 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Août 2020)

​Firefox en pleine sieste...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2020)

​


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2020)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Septembre 2020)

j'ai retrouvé D. Trump


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Septembre 2020)

Mais c'est qu'il croit m'empêcher d'ouvrir le carton. 
Même pas peur. 
On est samedi mon coco, je veux mes bouteilles


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Septembre 2020)

la chaleur reviens, Trump aussi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Septembre 2020)

Dommage, je n'avais que l'iPhone pour cette photo


----------

